# Power seat problem



## Misscatie (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a 2003 Nissan with power seats...the drivers seat, cants to the right when I try to move it forward..The motor is fine, but the seat will move only a little bit and then stop...

Any clues?

Thanks,
Misscatie


----------

